# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  sivanje vunenih pelena

## tridesetri

dakle odlucila sam sasiti vunene pelene, nasla sam par linkova, a nedavno sam naucila raditi filc pa razmisljam da napravim od njega umjesto da heklam.
imate li kakvih iskustava na ovu temu?

----------


## sabaleta

[quote="tridesetri"]naucila raditi filc[/quote
Jel to ono od češljane vune i sapunice?

----------


## Školjkica

gdje si naučila raditi filc, ja zainteresirana, imam šešir i torbicu od filcane vune i prekrasni su

----------


## tridesetri

> Jel to ono od češljane vune i sapunice?


da. to je to




> gdje si naučila raditi filc, ja zainteresirana, imam šešir i torbicu od filcane vune i prekrasni su


filc sam naucila raditi u skotskoj, oni imaju tradiciju izrade filca, a sto je jos vaznije imaju hobi ducane u kojima se moze kupiti ta cesljana vuna u predivnim bojama. ono sto je najbitnije, to nije vuna kao ona licka sto se nekoc mogla naci kod nas na placu, gruba i koja grebe (vidjela sam da se neke cure brinu nebi li vuna iritirala djecju guzu) nego nesto kao kashmir, ne znam sto je tocno, ali je predivno, meko kao vata. takodjer je kod filca zgodno sto se moze izraditi u raznim debljinama, i cini mi se da bi to sve u svemu bilo ugodnije guzi nego recimo heklana pelenica.
sto se tice izrade filca, treba nesto prakse i netko da ti pokaze, ne znam dal postoje neke on-line instrukcije, takodjer ne znam gdje se ovdje najblize moze nabaviti vuna (mozda u lici) u svakom slucaju malo prekomplicirana prica da bih ti objasnila u jednom postu...

----------


## sabaleta

Ja sam vidjela na TV jednu radionicu u Lici ( ne znam točno gdje), na nekoj vodenici. To je kao neko turističko mjesto sa radionicama :/

----------


## aries24

vunu filcaju i na cresu, udruga ruta, rade prekrasne stvari i imaju radionice
na žalost nemaju web stranicu
kad sam poslala mail ženi da pitam za stranicu odgovorila mi je
"dok naš informatičar pere vunu jer nema tko drugi, ništa od stranice"    :Laughing:

----------


## sabaleta

Pa da na Cresu u Ličko srijemskoj županiji!  :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

Priznajte, da vas je pokrenula naša ebay narudžba  :Laughing:  
Ima li slika kakva flica? Ja ne znam kak to izgleda  :Embarassed:

----------


## aries24

> Ima li slika kakva *flica*? Ja ne znam kak to izgleda


ni ja ne znam kako flic izgleda, ali filc znam   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

aries  :Mad:  
vidiš da sam ja sva u flisovima i pelenama, nije čudo da mi se omakne...

----------


## tridesetri

pa je, to nas je pokrenulo.
prije nego sto sam rodila kad sam kupila svoje prve platnene pelene, u istom ducanu su drzali i te vunene. sjecam se da sam odmah odvalila koliko su bile slatke ali su bile i znatno skuplje od platnenih. 
sad ste me ponovo podsjetile na to, a kao svakom platnenom fetisistu bilo mi je dovoljno pogled na nekoliko slikica:

http://www.tinytush.com/organic_wool...nformation.htm

http://www.alternativebaby.com/onlin...perCovers.html

http://www.betterforbabies.com/organ...er_covers.html

http://www.fireflydiapers.com/diapercovers_easywool.htm

http://www.cookiepants.com/clothdiaperreview3.htm


pa tko bi im odolio...

filc je ono sto nije ni heklano ni strikano ni tkano, nego kad je onako glatko bez vidljive strukture tkanja, ne znam kako ti drugacije objasniti. npr. salovi su cesto od filca. dobiva se presanjem cesljane vune pod utjecajem kipuce vode.

----------


## cekana

Hvala draga, sad sam skužila da mi djeca imaju neke figure od filca koje se lijepe isto na filc, tj. same stoje. Nisam znala da je to od vune

----------


## aries24

cekana   :Love:

----------


## cekana

U redu je! Mislila sam da ima još neki materijal od koje se rade pelene a ja ga nisam skužila  :Laughing:

----------


## wildflower

meni nesto nije jasno... da li se ovdje prica o vunenim _pelenama_  vunenim _zastitnim gacicama (coverima)_ koji se nose preko pelena?

naime, procitala sam topic s namjerom da saznam nesto vise o vunenim pelenama, za koje dosad nisam cula. sad sam malo zbunjena, jer na navedenim linkovima se mogu vidjeti samo vuneni coveri (zastitne), a ne i vunene pelene :?

----------


## wildflower

ispravak, treba pisati:

da li se ovdje prica o vunenim _pelenama_ *ili o* vunenim _zastitnim gacicama (coverima)_ koji se nose preko pelena?

----------


## cekana

i coveri spadaju u "platnene pelene" to je samo podgrupa zar ne?! Ah kako sam se lijepo izrazila   :Grin:  
Vuneni su ustvari soakeri! Nek me cocci ispravi ako sam u krivu.

----------


## wildflower

ne, soaker je samo jedna vrsta vunenih covera.

i naravno da coveri idu uz platnene pelene, necemo valjda imati poseban podforum za covere :lol. ali kad netko na ovom podforumu napise _pelena_, ja ne pomislim na pelenu i cover i ulozak i papiric itd., vec samo na pelenu. zato sam pitala.

----------


## tridesetri

> meni nesto nije jasno... da li se ovdje prica o vunenim _pelenama_  vunenim _zastitnim gacicama (coverima)_ koji se nose preko pelena?
> 
> naime, procitala sam topic s namjerom da saznam nesto vise o vunenim pelenama, za koje dosad nisam cula. sad sam malo zbunjena, jer na navedenim linkovima se mogu vidjeti samo vuneni coveri (zastitne), a ne i vunene pelene :?


ma da pricamo o coverima, naravno. 
teoretski, vjerovatno bi se mogle napraviti i vunene pelene ili "all in one" (izvana vuna, iznutra pamuk) ali tko bi to prao, lanolizirao itd. mislim da ne bi bilo prakticno...
mozda da administratorica promijeni naslov? ako to nekoga zbunjuje...

----------


## wildflower

*trideset*, hvala na objasnjenju  :Smile: . stvarno mi je bila precudna i sama ideja o vuni kao materijalu za pelene (za covere je skroz druga prica).

----------


## tridesetri

> ne, soaker je samo jedna vrsta vunenih covera.


kako to mislis? pa soaker u doslovnom prijevodu znaci "onaj koji upija", a u "platnenaskoj" terminologiji se moze odnositi na sve vrste vunenih covera, ali npr. i na ulozak koji jace upija (platneni ili flisani nocni ulozak)

----------


## wildflower

pogledaj na zadnjem linku kojeg si stavila  :Wink: 

vjerujem da ce druge cure bolje znati, ali mislim da se soaker odnosi samo na covere od vunene pletenine koji se navlace kao gacice/hlacice. a postoje i vunene gacice s cickom, krojem nalik na obicne plasticne ili filcane, i za njih se ne koristi termin 'soaker' - bar ja nisam naisla na to.

inace, znam sto na engleskom znaci soaker, i zato mi je bilo cudno i kad sam skuzila da se koristi za te vunene gacice, buduci da te gacice ne bi trebale upijati, vec stititi da tekucina ne probije na odjecu...

----------


## tridesetri

> ali mislim da se soaker odnosi samo na covere od vunene pletenine koji se navlace kao gacice/hlacice. a postoje i vunene gacice s cickom, krojem nalik na obicne plasticne ili filcane, i za njih se ne koristi termin 'soaker' - bar ja nisam naisla na to.


ovo si u pravu, nisam to ni skuzila, a sad vidim da "soaker" zovu samo vunene gacice za navlacenje, a vunene sa cickom i drukerima uvijek zovu samo "wool covers". 
ali soaker se inace odnosi i na uloske, na to sam ja mislila

----------


## kinder

Soaker - MM bi rekao "gaćuze"   :Laughing:  , a vuneni cover su one koje sena neki način kopčaju!

----------


## wildflower

> soaker se inace odnosi i na uloske


da, soaker je bio usiveni ulozak u uputama prema kojima sam sivala pelene... pa mi nista nije bilo jasno kad sam kasnije vidjela taj naziv u kontekstu vunenih covera  :Razz:  .

a sad jos malo on-topic: mislim da su se neke forumasice vec bavile pletenjem (ili kukicanjem, mozda...) tih vunenih soakera, cini mi se da sam cak bila i slika... nadam se da ce ti se javiti.

----------


## cekana

Je,  mama_i_vijeko je štrikala koliko se ja sjećem

----------


## cekana

sjećem=sjećam

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

Da ja ih štrikam...ustvari isprobavam razno razne varijante dok ne nađem onu sa kojom ću stvarno biti zadovoljna.Milsila sam danas otići u potragu za odgovarajučom vunom ali kiša je padala i padala :/

----------


## klmama

> *trideset*, hvala na objasnjenju . stvarno mi je bila precudna i sama ideja o vuni kao materijalu za pelene (za covere je skroz druga prica).


wio ili woll in one postoje, to su vunene pelene sa pamučnim dijelom unutra, i popularne su u americi   :Smile:

----------


## klmama

> wildflower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne, soaker je samo jedna vrsta vunenih covera.
> 
> 
> kako to mislis? pa soaker u doslovnom prijevodu znaci "onaj koji upija", a u "platnenaskoj" terminologiji se moze odnositi na sve vrste vunenih covera, ali npr. i na ulozak koji jace upija (platneni ili flisani nocni ulozak)


soaker je dio koji upija u peleni, ali isto tako i vunene gaće na navlačenje, štrikane ili od recycled džempera.

cover je od vunene tkanine, i kopča se drukerima i/ili čičkom

----------


## klmama

wool in one   :Embarassed:

----------


## aleta

pardon, samo da pitam, treba li za filcanje kakva posebna oprema, mislim neke preše i sl.? može to čovjek, ako nabavi vunu s ovce  8)  sam doma raditi? (probat ću otić do Cresa do cura iz Rute, ali mislim si, ako treba kakva aparatura onda niš).

----------


## aries24

znam da treba  vuna i sapun, za dalje ne znam

----------


## trimama

Postoji dva načina izrade filca-od neopredene vune

                                          -od pletene vune

Neopredena vuna je mekana izgleda poput vate,slaže se u slojevima,moči se vrućom vodom i sapunom(nikako deterđentom),jako se trlja na rifljalici za veš.To nije dobar način za izradu zaštitnih gaćica.

Kad se radi od pletene ili kukičane vune,dovoljno je ubaciti pleteninu u mašinu,pojačati temp.ubaciti sredstvo na bazi sapuna(urterkram),oprati ,centrifugirati i to je to.
Kad se radi od pletenine,proces je jednostavan,npr.uzme se stari vuneni đemper,izfilca se u mašini,kad se osuši kroji se i šiva,može se i ukrasiti vunicom u boji.tako napravljene gaćice(cover)jako dobro drže i ne puštaju.
Treba biti na oprezu,ako se filcaju već pletene gaćice jer vuna kod filcanja se jako skuplja.

Faktori koji vunu pretvaraju u filc su temperatura,sapun i pritisak ili centrifuga.
neke vrste vune se dobro filcaju,neke ne.Npr.SuperWash vuna se jako teško filca,nju je bolje izbjegavati.

Vuna mora biti  100%tna,inače ništa od filcanja.
Ako imate još kakvih pitanja o filcanju,pitajte,svašta znam jer se trenutno samo bavim filcanjem.

----------


## cekana

Wow  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kinder

> sredstvo na bazi sapuna(urterkram)


 :? Možeš li mi malo pojasniti kakvo je to sredstvo ?

----------


## Zorana

Mene zanima o kojoj temperaturi pranja se tocno radi? Mi bi pravili igracke od vune  :Saint:

----------


## marta

trimama, (ne valja ti link vise   :Razz:  ),
de reci koji tocno detergent od urtekrama, please. Ova Zorkina ideja je odlicna, i meni je to prije padalo napamet, naheklat svasta, al nisam znala kako da ih ucvrstim. 

A zapravo sam kokos, jer sam se i sama mogla sjetit kako se rade spencle.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marta

ne valjaju meni linkovi u dojecem mozgicu, htjela sam reci, ne valja ti nick!

----------


## trimama

Urterkram je univerzalno sredstvo za čišćenje,koristi se kao tekući deterđent za pranje rublja,ima ga kupiti u dućanima zdrave hrane.To sredstvo je na bazi sapuna i jedina je alternativa koja se kod nas može nabaviti.Vani postoje tekući i kruti sapuni na bazi maslinovog ulja i lanolina koji se koriste za filcanje,urterkram je najsličniji tome.

Temperatura filcanja rukom je 40,tj može i više,koliko možeš izdržati.U mašini sam filcala na 60.


Filcanje sam i naučila jer sam se zapalila za izradu igračaka.
ali o igračkamamožemo na drugom topicu,jer malo smo zabrazdile.




> trimama, (ne valja ti link vise  ),


znam,znam,bolje da tako ostane da ne bi uskoro mijenjala u petmama  :Wink:

----------


## Zorana

Sta mislite isplati li se traziti posebni podforum? Kreativna radionica ili tako nesto .....

----------


## aleta

> Postoji dva načina izrade filca-od neopredene vune
> 
>                                           -od pletene vune
> 
> Neopredena vuna je mekana izgleda poput vate,slaže se u slojevima,moči se vrućom vodom i sapunom(nikako deterđentom),jako se trlja na rifljalici za veš.To nije dobar način za izradu zaštitnih gaćica.
> 
> Kad se radi od pletene ili kukičane vune,dovoljno je ubaciti pleteninu u mašinu,pojačati temp.ubaciti sredstvo na bazi sapuna(urterkram),oprati ,centrifugirati i to je to.
> Kad se radi od pletenine,proces je jednostavan,npr.uzme se stari vuneni đemper,izfilca se u mašini,kad se osuši kroji se i šiva,može se i ukrasiti vunicom u boji.tako napravljene gaćice(cover)jako dobro drže i ne puštaju.
> Treba biti na oprezu,ako se filcaju već pletene gaćice jer vuna kod filcanja se jako skuplja.
> ...


joj, ovo je genijalno! ako sam dobro razumjela - bilo koji stari džemper, samo da je od 100%-tne vune, ubacim u veš-mašinu na 60 s tim sredstvom i operem s centrifugom. prije toga skinem gumbe i sl. ja ću ovo probati pa kud puklo da puklo. samo da nabavim taj sapun. (iako nisam sigurna da su mi stari džemperi od 100% vune, žrtvovat ću ih).
a voljela bih probati i ovo od nečešljane vune, ali mislim da mi to ipak netko treba pokazati. hvala ti!!!

----------


## kinder

> Treba biti na oprezu,ako se filcaju već pletene gaćice jer vuna kod filcanja se jako skuplja.


Cure ako mi se soaker koji je trenutačno u izradi jako skupi, dobije ga mama novorođenčeta !   :Heart:  

Hvala trimama dok te opet ne počnem gnjaviti!   :Kiss:

----------


## tridesetri

> Neopredena vuna je mekana izgleda poput vate,slaže se u slojevima,moči se vrućom vodom i sapunom(nikako deterđentom),jako se trlja na rifljalici za veš.To nije dobar način za izradu zaštitnih gaćica.


ne znam tocno sto je to rifljalka za ves i kako se sa njom presa, mi smo to radili na babmusovoj prostirci (nesto slicno babmusovoj roletni)

----------


## marta

> trimama, (ne valja ti link vise  ),
> 			
> 		
> 
> znam,znam,bolje da tako ostane da ne bi uskoro mijenjala u petmama


nes valjda? pa necu te nikad stic.  :Razz:

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

Dok ne popravim šivaču mašinu i ne naučim neke nove tehnike da se pohvalim sa ; http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ivo...bum?.dir=/55e0
Istina još isprobavam mješavine vune i krojeve ali za početak  :Wink:

----------


## cekana

:D

----------


## Anita-AZ

M-i-V  stvarno si kreativna, odlicni su!

Jel rade? Ne propustaju? Prodajes?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam vunene zaštitne sašila od tankoga svijetlog štofića, lanolizirala i - služe.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Ja sam vunene zaštitne sašila od tankoga svijetlog štofića, lanolizirala i - služe.


super ideja, probat cu i ja! Koliko dobro sluze? Par sati ili cak i noc?

----------


## may

što znači lanolizirati? i s čime i kako se to radi?
 :Smile:

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

Večina ih dobro služe. sada već neko vrijeme nisam radila ništa novo, čekam zimu pa da i u trgovinama nabave malo više raznovrsne vune.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Mi noću ne pišamo, pa ne znam procijeniti, a danju, onako, 3-4 sata, kao i sve. Važno je da je su šivane baš od čiste vune, solidno lanolizirane i temeljito osušene kad se jako navlaže (vani, na radijatoru, ...).

Mene je ta vuna koštala 60 - ak kuna, izvučeš komotno dva covera (dva sloja), a ostatak sam koristila za soakere u pelenama i to mi je odlično jer se 4-5 takvih slojeva ne diči debljinom, ali se diči dobrim upijanjem i bržim sušenjem od pamuka!

Probaj, možda ne bude perfektno, ali vjerujem da će biti koristivo, slično kao i flis.

----------


## may

zašto mi niste odgovorile na moje pitanje?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## makka

may, evo pogledaj ovdje  :Smile:  


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=lanoliziranje

----------


## josie

zato da se naučiš koristiti pretražnik  :Wink:  
zezam se.
lanoliziranje je zapravo zamaščivanje.
radi se prirodnom masti koja se zove lanolin i vuna se u lanolinu namače kako bi se lanolin upio i time soaker ne bi propuštao tekućinu.
ovo što sam opisala odnosi se na vunene soakere i ine.
lanoliziranje u industriji se ponešto razlikuje.

----------


## aries24

da podignem ovu prastaru temu i malo se pohvalim svojim 2. vunenim uratkom
vlakić na guzi i sprijeda

prvi soaker koji sam napravila je ispao xl, nisam još slikala, (al stavila je shogi slikicu nikole u njemu) pa sam išla malo smanjit i vlakić ispao NB ili S veličina   :Rolling Eyes:  
sad ću valjda iz 3. puta uspjet pogodit noinu veličinu 
ali s obzirom da nisam plela od osnovne škole jako sam zadovoljna

----------


## coccinella

Bravo za soaker, a i za novi potpis!  :D

----------


## Engls

Sada će ti dobro doći S veličina...
Soaker ti je bjutiful,bjutiful!

----------


## anjica

> Bravo za soaker, a i za novi potpis!  :D


 :D

----------


## aries24

eto i mene k vama u trebičasti tim   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Aries :D

----------


## aries24

konačno sam uslikala i onaj prvi pokušaj , nogavice su totalno nespretno zašivene

a evo i usporedbe u  veličini

----------


## Engls

Bjutiful,bjutiful!!! Zamisli koliko ćeš sada imati šarenih pelena kada dođe Little sis!!!

----------


## shogi

šije, plete...i sve joj dobro ide  :Zaljubljen:  
hoćemo još, hoćemo još :D

----------


## Olivija

Da malo otpuhnem prašinu: poduhvatila se i ja štrikanja!

----------


## vještičica

Evo i mene da pripomognem - :bris: :bris: :glanjc: :glanjc:  :Laughing: 
Da se i ja javim na ovaj "vaskrsli" topic  :Grin: 
Najnoviji uradak longies, na modelu sprijeda i straga
Vuna šetland, debela, 100% vuna. Prvobitno glat smeđa (dosadnooo!)
Nakon (mal)tretmana u mikrovalnoj sa bojama za kolače  :Wink:  postala melirana (smeđe/žuto/crveno)
Pleteno na igle 5mm (okrugle + komplet 5 igala - za čarape), kukica  5mm
Vune treba, e ne znam koliko, u pitanju je ostatak od ujkinog džempera. Otprilike 150g (3 klasične štrene)
Eto, hvalite me sad  :Laughing:

----------


## Mama Medo

*vještičica*, kako slatko!! i longies i model!   :Heart:

----------


## vještičica

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## blis

> vunu filcaju i na cresu, udruga ruta, rade prekrasne stvari i imaju radionice
> na žalost nemaju web stranicu
> kad sam poslala mail ženi da pitam za stranicu odgovorila mi je
> "dok naš informatičar pere vunu jer nema tko drugi, ništa od stranice"


Izgleda da je inf. oprao vunu jer: http://www.ruta-cres.hr/ (ako nekoga još zanima filc)

----------


## Olivija

Evo i mog prvog uradka! (trebam ga samo ponovno sašiti vunicom jer mi nije dobro ispalo s koncem)

 :Laughing:  Ovo mi je super s informatičarem: ne znam da'l da ga zamislim krupnog i dlakavog nad potokom, ili uskih ramena s naočalama...   :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

*Olivija* - supercool hlačice!    :Klap:  
Jesi li probala plesti na 5 igala, kao čarape? 
Tako nema dosadnih šavova (koji često odu nekud po svom :mad: ), a i uštedi se na vunici  :Idea: 
_________________
Ja informatičara zamišljam kao sitnu ženicu od 40 i kusur kila, sa naočarima  :Laughing:  Pa mi je sve nešto žao što se pati sa tom silnom vunicom, kad joj je Bog dao da um ije sa kompjuterima  :Laughing: 
BTW krasan im je projekt, a i stvari koje rade su  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Olivija

Joj, 5 igala je već viša matematika za mene!

----------


## enela

> Joj, 5 igala je već viša matematika za mene!


Ma kakvi. Ako znaš štrikati, to ti je jednostavno kao i obično štrikanje.

BTW, uradci su vam   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## blis

Ne mogu vjerovati! Čitam ovu temu i sve me nešto kopka da uzmem igle u ruke. Zadnji put sam plela i heklala prije 12. kada je mama odlučila da je vrijeme da naučim "ženske" poslove. Ali sjećam se da nije teško, a i prilično sam spretna s rukama. :/

----------


## djuli

E pa ovo bi ja mogla probati (plesti kao znam  :Grin:  )

Ali vuna se skuplja u pranju oceli mi soaker nakon x pranja biti taman Klarinoj bebi?

----------


## mina30

Cure gdje ima u zg kupiti prave vune. Ja ne znam plesti ali zato baka zna  :D

----------


## Olivija

I ja idem u potragu za netretiranom vunom, pa vam javim!
A što se tiče pranja: 

"A damp diaper cover is air-dried in a well-ventilated area after use. Poop stains are washed off in water using a detergent that doesn’t remove grease. 
The best detergent for wool is Marseille soap or wool-washing liquid. Rub the detergent gently on a damp garment and leave on for a short while before washing. Wash the garment by squeezing it in tepid water. You can add a drop of white vinegar in the final rinse water in order to soften the garment.
Roll the diaper cover in a towel to remove excess water and dry it flat on a well-ventilated surface. Do not use regular washing powder because it will remove the wool grease, making the diaper cover hard.
The wool diaper cover needs to be washed about once in three weeks, in addition to regular airing after use. When the diaper cover has been in use for a long time, it may need to be treated with natural lanolin in order to recover the greasiness of the wool.
For regular use, the baby needs 3-4 diaper covers. A wool diaper cover is worn over a fitted cotton cloth diaper or over a flat cloth diaper and panties. You will find a pattern and instructions for a fitted flannel cloth diaper on our website.
www.ottobredesign.com"
Znači na ruke!
*blis* - i ja sam zadnji puta plela prije više od 15 godina (valjda)!, ali sve se odmah vratilo... k'o vožnja biciklom   :Laughing:

----------


## mina30

Ajde javis pliz   :Smile:

----------


## mina30

> Ima 100% vune za kupiti u Unitasu
> Unitasova Jelena 
> - Otex-angora (makedonska) Tina 
> - ISPE filati (talijanska), uvoznik Tekstilpromet, zaboravila sam kako se zove ona koja je 100% vuna


Ovo sam nasla na pretrazniku, ako mozda netko zna gdje se nalaze ove trgovine, molim vas napisite  :Smile:

----------


## marta

Ma nisu to trgovine nego imena vunica i proizvodjaca vunica. 
U Zagrebu idi u Maju, to ti je na Trgu hrvatskih velikana (jel se to tako zove  :? ).

----------


## marta

A bilo je i u Nami na Trgu.

Nego mene zanima cure jel znate za ikoga osim ovih na Cresu da prodaju vunu al neupredenu, smao opranu? Il cu ipak morat neku ovcu zaskocit, osisat, pa onda prat na potoku...

----------


## blis

A meni pada na pamet pitati u Ruti prodaju li filcanu vunu.

----------


## mina30

Hvala, sad mogu u nabavu   :Kiss:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam nedavno u Rijeci u jednom dućanu kupila materijal 80% vuna i 20% pamuk koji, majke mi mile, izgleda nebojeno te lagano tretirano (puno tamnih i svjetlih dlačica). Prodavačice kažu da nije to, ali meni se onda čini kao dobra imitacija. Napravila sam par malih covera za novu bebu, lanolin se lijepi k'o lud na taj materijal. Koristila sam ga i za soakere u pelenama, smrdi malčice po mokroj vuni, ali je suho skoro kao flis kad se izvadi iz mašine. Ja ne mogu vjerovati da postoji nešto tako dobro. Sebi sam krenula raditi i jastučiće za dojenje od istoga (umjesto flisa), ali me tu zaskočila muka po endlerici na malim i okruglim stvarima, pa treba još vježbe.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Cijena je 85 kn po metru, mislim, standardna širina.

----------


## Marija

Cure, divim se radovima, ja sam antitalenat za štrikanje, ali probat ću zaposliti baku..

*vještičice*, pa tvoj model već stoji  :Heart:  

*ovca_i_janje*, baš me zanima kako si šivala taj cover, neki dan sam izvukla iz ormara svoju prastaru suknju od vunenog štofića, mislim da je bar 80% vuna, i još je boje marelice, suknju već duugo ne nosim, a bile bi iz nje baš slatke zaštitne za moju curičku

Koji kroj si koristila? Jesi imala neku posebnu gumu za opšivanje, ili si uvlačila u cover onu običnu gumu za gaće? Ja sam mislila skinuti kroj SMIBovih zaštitnih, one su mi jako dobre

----------


## vještičica

> Cure, divim se radovima, ja sam antitalenat za štrikanje, ali probat ću zaposliti baku..
> 
> *vještičice*, pa tvoj model već stoji


Hvala  :Kiss:   :Heart:  
Moj model stoji od nepunih 6 mjeseci, na opšte čuđenje familije  :Smile:  
Sad već po par sekundi stoji sama i bez držanja :D
A mama za to vrijeme plete nove pantalonice...  :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

Sve tražim gdje da se pohvalim (3 fotke, klikaj next)! Kroj je Day-to-Night Felted Soaker, manja veličina, s tim da ga nisam filcala (ova se vuna jako skupi), ali sam po sredini dodala još jedan sloj. Dobar je za dan, ali mislim da mi ne bi izdržao noć.

----------


## aries24

WOOOOW, prekrasne su, SAVRŠENE   :Klap:

----------


## vještičica

P.R.E.K.R.A.S.N.O.!!!  :Zaljubljen:  (i soaker a, bogami i model  :Smile: )

----------


## Mama Medo

wooow, kako super!   :Klap:  jako lijepo!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Olivija

Hvala drage!
Imam zamjerku samom kroju - naime prednji dio se štrika kao u neki romb, za čime uopće nema potrebe već bi ga trebalo raditi ravno, tako da će sljedeći biti poboljšan!

----------


## Dolisa

Olivija, i model i pelena su   :Zaljubljen: ! 

 :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## elly07

iskopala sam i ovu temu za moju problematiku vunenih longiesa... Krojevi, koja vuna i ima li gdje kod nas za kupiti interlock?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

da nam vuna ne zamre skroz;

ima li netko iskustva s vunenim jastučićima za dojenje, odnosno kao lanoliziranim malim podlogama na koje bi išli obični pamučni jastučići - za prve dane

ja sam ih sašila nekoliko od prastarih vunenih gaćonki koje su se prestale prestale biti lijepo rastezljive

hoće li to funkcionirati?

isprobavala sam malo, to je zapravo reciklirana disana, mislim da je u redu

nadalje, što mislite o tome da za djetetovih prvih mjesec ili dva, a bit će vruće ljeto i vjerojatno ćemo se puno golititi i često motati, koristim vunene vunene gaćice, zapravo trokute, napravljene od vunenog pletiva u mjerama otprilike kao tetra pelena kada se presavije u trokut. to bi bilo za preko origami folda i onih majušnih pelena

imam ja vunenih zaštitnih, ali bih voljela i ovoj bebi nešto sitno napraviti

----------


## marta

Funkcionirat ce bez problema.

----------

